# استخدام الألياف الضوئية في المجال الطبي Fiber optic



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 يونيو 2006)

للألياف الضوئية استخدامات عديدة لا ندخل في تفاصيلها .

التعريف :
تصنع الألياف الضوئية من زجاج نقي شعري على شكل حزمة تنقل الأشارات الضوئية لمسافات طويلة

وتتكون من القلب والعاكس والغطاء . وتتم العملية بواسطة ناقل و موصل و مستقبل .






الأستخدامات في المجال الطبي :

1- القسطرة .
2-النواظير :المعدة , المثانة . اجهزة العيون , المجاهر . انف اذن حنجرة.
3-الليزر .
4-اجهزة الأورام .
5-اجهزة ألأمواج فوق الصوتية .
6-التصوير المغناطيسي .
7-العمليات الحراحية .
8-اجهزة تخطيط القلب .
9-اجهزة الأسنان.
10-الأجهزة المختبرية.

















ان الألياف الضوئية المستخدمة في العمليات الجراحية لن يصيبها التلف من خلال التعقيم المتكرر .

اي لها قابلية تحمل الحرارة العالية . ولا تعمل في حالة القطع اي البتر . 

وأيضا لا تعمل عند توصيل قطعة بأخرى , وتجزأ اي تقطع بواسطة منشار سلكي من الكرستال.


البغدادي


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (19 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي شكري على هذا الربط

واود ان اسئلك عن كيبل قد رايته وهل هذا الكيبل ضمن استخدام الالياف الضوئيه والكيبل الذي شاهدته موجود في محرك سياره يوصل بين موزع الشراره < الديلكو> وقادح الشراره <البلك> وقد طلبت من الفني الموجود احدها وقمت بقطعه ووجدته يتاف من الياف بيضاء اللون واخبرني الفني ان صرف الوقود يقل بتسبه كبيره عند استخدام هذا النوع من الكيبلات

اسف للاطاله عليك واردت ان استفيد من معلوماتك بهذا المجال


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز محمد ابو براء .

اولأ اشكرك على سؤالك بالرغم من كونه لايتعلق بالأمور الطبية فلا مانع من زيادة في المعلومات 

واثراءالقسم بها .

ثانيأ هي فرصة لأذكاء الموضوع وتفعيله برغم من مرور اشهر عديدة من كتابته .

ثالثأ لهجتك عراقية من خلال اختيارك لألفاض دارجة يفهمها اهل العراق .

رابعأ حددت الفارق بين المهندس والفني .

عملت كثيرأ في مجال البصريات والألياف الضوئية والعمل بها ممتع وجميل والكلام يطول الحديث به 

والخوض في غماره .

الأليف الضوئية خفيفة الوزن وتتحمل حرارة . لاحظ هذه الخاصيتان هي ثورة علمية بحد ذاتها اذن 

ماذا نستنتج او نستفاد منها .

يتم استخدام الألياف الضوئية لنقل الشرر في المحركات للأسباب التالية .

1-كل 5 سم من قطر سلك النحاس تساري 0.5 سم من قطر الألياف الضوئية تقريبأ .

2-له القابلية على تحمل الحرارة والضغط .

3-سرعة انتقال الشرارة .

4-عدم انتشار الومضات وتسربها .

5- بدون مفاقيد في الشرارة .

6- لا وجود للتداخلات بين الكيبلات حيث يكون كل كيبل او سلك مستقل بأشارته .

هذا فيما يخص تحديدأ لسؤالك .

تنمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .


البغدادي


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (19 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
والله يا اخي في البدايه تردت في ان اطرح السوال ام لا لانه لا يتعلق بالامور الطبيه
اشكرك على الاجابه


----------



## glucose (23 نوفمبر 2006)

أشكرك على الموضوع القيم


----------



## ابو عاصف (22 أكتوبر 2007)

السيد البغدادي :
لك جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات ،واسال الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك 
ابو عاصف


----------



## tdm (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## khallood (29 أكتوبر 2007)

اود ان اشكرك اخي كثيراُ على هذا الموضوع الجميل ،

ولكن لدي سؤال حول امكانية توفر الألياف الضوئية للإستعمالات الطبية
للبيع بشكل افرادي ، اي خارج اطار جهاز ، واذا كانت لديك معلومات ولو تقريبية عن اسعارها
فأنا أفكر في جهاز التنظير كمشروع تخرج


----------



## زهرة القمر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*طلب مساعدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحياتي واحترامي لكل الزملاء والزميلات بهذا المنتدى الرائع
اود مساعدتي ببحث عن اهم التطبيقات الطبية لليزر بمجال الهندسة الطبية واهم استخدامات الليزر بالمجال الطبي 
لكم مني كامل الاحترام والتقدير 
اختكم م.زهرة القمر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 نوفمبر 2007)

khallood قال:


> اود ان اشكرك اخي كثيراُ على هذا الموضوع الجميل ،
> 
> ولكن لدي سؤال حول امكانية توفر الألياف الضوئية للإستعمالات الطبية
> للبيع بشكل افرادي ، اي خارج اطار جهاز ، واذا كانت لديك معلومات ولو تقريبية عن اسعارها
> فأنا أفكر في جهاز التنظير كمشروع تخرج



نعم تباع وحسب الطلب اما الاسعار متفاوتة من بلد الى اخر وحسب المنشأ .

تحياتي

البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 نوفمبر 2007)

زهرة القمر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تحياتي واحترامي لكل الزملاء والزميلات بهذا المنتدى الرائع
> اود مساعدتي ببحث عن اهم التطبيقات الطبية لليزر بمجال الهندسة الطبية واهم استخدامات الليزر بالمجال الطبي
> لكم مني كامل الاحترام والتقدير
> اختكم م.زهرة القمر



تحياتنا م. زهرة القمر .

اضغطي هنا http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=46881&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1+%C7%E1%D8%C8 

والله الموفق .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 نوفمبر 2007)

زهرة القمر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تحياتي واحترامي لكل الزملاء والزميلات بهذا المنتدى الرائع
> اود مساعدتي ببحث عن اهم التطبيقات الطبية لليزر بمجال الهندسة الطبية واهم استخدامات الليزر بالمجال الطبي
> لكم مني كامل الاحترام والتقدير
> اختكم م.زهرة القمر



تحياتنا م. زهرة القمر .

اضغطي هنا http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=46881&highlight=%C7%E1%E1%ED%D2%D1+%C7%E1%D8%C8 

والله الموفق .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## زهرة القمر (10 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف شكر مهندسنا مشرفنا العزيز 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
وفقك الله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 نوفمبر 2007)

لا شكر على واجب .

البغدادي


----------



## علاء1981 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

الموضوع رائع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ف ر و ح ة (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووور على الموضووووووووووع
وارجو مساعدتي بمعرفة كيفية استخدام الالياف البصرية في تخطيط القلب


----------



## فدك الزهراء (9 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكرا لك أخي الكريم تخصصك في الأجهزة الطبية الليزرية كما يبدو لي

وفقك الله


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (9 أبريل 2008)

very thanks for you


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 أبريل 2008)

فدك الزهراء قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> شكرا لك أخي الكريم تخصصك في الأجهزة الطبية الليزرية كما يبدو لي
> 
> وفقك الله



كلا :70:

البغدادي


----------



## فدك الزهراء (10 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أذن انت تخصص اجهزة طبية عام ؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 أبريل 2008)

فدك الزهراء قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أذن انت تخصص اجهزة طبية عام ؟



ايضا كلا :70:

البغدادي:7:


----------



## المسلم84 (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## poldderengineer (8 مارس 2009)

أشكرك أيها البغدادي على هذه المعلومات القيمة وأتمنى أن أتأكد من موضوع آخر يتعلق بالألياف الضوئية ألا وهو هل هناك فرق بين الألياف الضوئية المستخدمة في مجال الاتصالات وتلك المستخدمة في المجال الطبي ؟ ولك جزيل الشكر سلفاً


----------



## therarocky (8 مارس 2009)

100000000 شكـــــــر م/ شكري على هذه المعلومات الجميلة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

